
No more 25¢. No more transaction fees - rubikscube
http://blog.dwolla.com/free-bank-transfers/
======
bcg1
Dwolla is a fantastic idea and provides a great alternative to credit card
networks for payments.

One of my sites uses Dwolla as the sole payment processor and also we
piggyback off of their verification process to weed out bad actors. I figure
that since Dwolla is built off of US banking networks, their user
verifications are subject to regulations under the Patriot Act, so probably is
good for filtering out the riff-raff from our platform.

Ben Milne seems like a good & thoughtful CEO with a long-term mindset, which
is refreshing to see in the tech startup culture.

My biggest gripe is that I constantly get complaints from people outside the
US because they can't use Dwolla, and I hate being accused of neglecting our
international friends.

I guess my other gripe is that I have thousands of dollars worth of
transaction fee credits from referrals... guess those are worthless now :)

------
dragontamer
For all standard transactions, Dwolla seems to handle micro-transactions much
better than BTC ever hoped to.

Even BTC has a built-in transaction cost with every transaction (only a few
pennies, but that's still more than Dwolla).

------
brador
So, what's the catch? how are Dwolla going to make money on this?

~~~
billpaetzke
[https://www.dwolla.com/pricing](https://www.dwolla.com/pricing)

~~~
sjtgraham
To a developer there are few things more annoying than having to speak to
someone to get concrete pricing information, n.b. how each plan is marked as
"from $xx/m". You have to speak to a sales rep to find out actual costs.
Tactics like these put any solution squarely at the bottom of the list for me.

~~~
capablemonkey
I work at Dwolla. Just want to say that I personally agree with you that
clarity around pricing is important for any open platform. Especially when
you're comparing a product or service against competing options, concrete
pricing is key.

As a developer hacking on a small project, there isn't any cost to use our
network. If you're a merchant accepting payments on our network, we'd like to
see you enter a package once your business starts to make several hundred
transactions a month, but we don't require it. Most businesses end up wanting
more advanced features once their volume goes up. The cost of those premium
features will depend on your volume and needs. As we learn more about what
works best for our partners, I think we'll be able to provide more pricing
information up front.

We appreciate your feedback. Our product team will continue to work on
providing clear pricing options.

------
austinstorm
I hope that Dwolla succeeds, because this is a great move.

